# Hello! My planted 6.6gal :)



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here, but I've seen a lot of amazing planted tanks on this forum that have really inspired me to get things going with my betta tank. I figured I should probably register and start posting so I can make the most of my little tank! (Though I'm very afraid that being here will make me want to get more, bigger tanks... lol) Anyway, I went to my LFS last night and got some stuff and did my first "aquascaping" I guess it's called? 

So here it is!




























(Water is a bit cloudy because I'm impatient and couldn't wait for things to settle before taking pictures.)

Specs:
- 6.6 gallons (probably more like 6, because I can't fill it all the way because my betta needs to breathe!)
- Tetra internal filter (rated for 1-3 gallons but the next size up wouldn't fit because the tank is so shallow, I figure this isn't a huge deal because I have lots of plants and just one fish, and don't mind doing extra/higher volume water changes)
- Aqueon submersible 50w heater (tank is kept at 80F)
- Fluorescent 15w red light bulb (probably need to upgrade this?) on a timer: 12 hrs on/12 hrs off 
- Petco brand sand
- Liquid fertilizer (I should probably also get some root tabs?)
- Driftwood and broken flower pot as decorations

Plants:
- Cryptocoryne
- Anacharis
- Java moss
- Marimo ball
- Banana lily

Critters:
- Male betta
- Two ghost shrimp

Soo what do you think? Suggestions/ideas are more than welcome, I'm pretty new to this 

I wanted to tie the moss to the driftwood but I couldn't find any fishing line at Walmart, so it's going a little crazy right now heh.

And here's my boy, Ammo!


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

I love the bookshelf tank - I had one up for years.... And I love 'Ammo" he's beautiful! Looks like your off to a great start. It might be fun to add a few crypts to looks like they are coming out of the pots. also FWIW, I had an Aqua Clear 20 or 30 filter on mine and instead of using the extension end piece to the intake I used a piece of black foam with a hole cut in the middle over it to keep things out of the filter and it worked great. It made it the perfect length. I was also able to hide the heater in it as well.

Anyway, your tank looks great - I'll be looking forward to see more of Ammo and your tank updates!


Duff


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I really love this tank size and nice start, when the plants fill in and grow more little plants it will start to look fantastic. 

And Oh wow, your betta is amazing! I've always wanted to get my hands on a black and white one like Ammo, i breed plakats and crowntail, and have yet to be able to come up with one like yours.


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

Ammo is so cute!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Great fish. You do have room for more occupants...


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah Ammo was my very lucky Petco find. Had him for a few months now and he's doing great, even despite living in a vase for awhile :\ Oh well, now I know better and he's much better off 

I went back to the LFS today and got some more anacharis, I was hoping for some java fern to add a bit more variety but they didn't have any that looked good. I also got some duckweed, I just love how it gives he whole tank a green tint! I think I may also need a few rocks. Hmmm...


----------



## PuddlesAquaFarm (Sep 17, 2011)

If the anacharis grows too tall, just clip it off with a pair of scissors. You can then plant the tips you cut and have even more plants!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

nice start...you might consider evening out the front of the substrate with a credit card...and don't use fishing line to tie moss to driftwood....use cotton thread...the thread will melt eventually by the time the moss attaches...


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

PuddlesAquaFarm said:


> If the anacharis grows too tall, just clip it off with a pair of scissors. You can then plant the tips you cut and have even more plants!


It's pretty tall already (my tank is short though) and I've been debating trimming them, but I think my betta likes the cover... I'm a bit worried about them blocking the light from the other plants though?



shrimpnmoss said:


> nice start...you might consider evening out the front of the substrate with a credit card...and don't use fishing line to tie moss to driftwood....use cotton thread...the thread will melt eventually by the time the moss attaches...


Oh thanks for the tip! I didn't know thread was okay to use, only ever heard of using fishing line. But that's perfect, because I already have some thread  And yeah the unevenness of the sand was bugging me too, I fixed it a bit but it's still a little crooked in some places! I will have to try that.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Your name isn't Penny  But welcome to TPT. I wondered how many links I would have to send you before you'd join...
I should be able to send you some goodies next week!


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Auuuuubz  haha yeah I've been lurking for awhile... figured it was about time, now that I actually have a planted tank! and yay for goodies!

I just scooped out a good portion of the duckweed, I think I had a bit too much in there lol. Also arranged the anacharis so they're not blocking the light as much, don't have the heart to cut them (yet...)


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Gave in and trimmed the anacharis and rearranged it a little bit. Good thing, I discovered that some of the leaves were turning brown... any idea why this would be? Lack of light? I really need to get a new bulb, and root tabs I think. I would also really like to add some java fern or grass of some kind but my LFS hasn't had much to choose from. Also found one of my ghost shrimp dead today :\ He was all pink, like he'd been cooked! The other one is still MIA... so not having much luck with the shrimp lol. I may have to get a snail instead!


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Spent pretty much all day at work on this forum, so what do I do when I get home? Drag the hubby to the LFS and pick up some new plants, then come home and completely re-do the whole tank. lol >.<

I really wasn't happy with the driftwood anyway, I like it but it's not right for this tank. I'm going to soak it some more then put in safe keeping until I get another tank  So I found some rocks... not sure if I really like them yet or not. I also added some dwarf hair grass and baby tears. What do you think?


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I attached the java moss to the bigger rock with a hairnet, looks much better I think! I also finally got some root tabs, and a proper light bulb (15w 6500K T8) so hopefully things will start filling out now


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure if I'll ever make up my mind lol. Got the duckweed out at least - stuff was driving me nuts.










and some more pictures of Ammo


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

It's coming along nicely! Boy o'Boy Ammo is beautiful, what a luck Betta to have the whole tank to himself.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ammo is gorgeous, Penny! I am extremely envious of that boy. Your tank is progressing nicely. Hang in there with the algae, you'll beat it in no time. And I can't help but giggle at your duckweed, as I think we all go through that love/hate relationship.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL - yeah I think the duckweed would have been a better idea in a bigger tank that doesn't need as many water changes... Oh well. I sent it to someone on the betta forum who will hopefully love it, at least for awhile 

Thank you! As you suggested, here are pictures of the tank under algae invasion so that I can look back eventually and see how much better it's gotten...





























And it's not really planted, but here is my other betta tank, for good measure 


















"Emo"! Because he has black eyeliner ;D


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I remember that algae fondly : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/834789-post33.html

It'll go away in no time, you'll see. If it weren't for the anarchis, I'd suggest H202 (hydrogen peroxide). Honestly, based on your description in the algae forum I was expecting much worse. The tank looks nice under the algae.

Know what you mean on the duckweed entirely. Have you thought about salvinia minima? Much less invasive and beautiful.

I love emo! Nice eyeliner. And the cave terracotta pot is awesome. I really like it.  Your betters are beautiful.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

Just subscribed to this thread!  Your bettas are lovely!!!! At first I though Ammo was a piebald haha. I love piebald bettas, now they're called pandas for some reason o.0

Also the algae will go away in time, I definitely agree on that! A trick I used to get rid of the algae on my old plants from my algae tear down tanks is a houseplant called pothos, I just popped it in over the surface and let it do most of the work as well as cutting back the light. I'll send a picture and explanation in a PM. Also, I used to be an active member on bettafish.com  If that is the forum you were referring to it is a lovely place, I'm not active there anymore but I still creep there and read without logging on. It is amazingly helpful!
Your 3 gallon is beyond cute, and I still consider it planted. I'm sure emo loves his plants! And his fish mommy for treating him so nicely! haha


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Your rescape looks great! The rocks are a huge improvement over the broken pots. And it looks like you got some healthy plants from the LFS. The moss ball is really green. I can't wait to see how the tank develops. Good luck with the algae.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Cut your light period and invest in a nerite snail or 2.

Floating dwarf lettuce or frogbit also help cut light levels (they're larger than duckweed and don't get on your arm during tank maintenance)

Ammo will love it:thumbsup:


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I cut the light down to 8 hours and threw in two apple snails. Ammo was picking on them so I took him out and put him in his cup for a day & night and let them do some work. I also did another water change over the weekend and really scrubbed the glass, and picked out the stringy stuff, also lowered the temp to 77 and it seems to really be helping  I also took out the rocks without moss on them, they just seemed to be a magnet for a place for algae to stick to, and I think it looks alright without them... not too empty, like I feared it might.










It seems like the anacharis has suffered a little bit, but it's not BAD... I pulled out a few stems and let them float to help block some of the light, I wish my LFS had frogbit or some of the other floating plants you guys have suggested but I don't think I've seen anything there but duckweed. May have to order some...


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

There used to be a seller on e-bay that sold frogbit for a dollar. It was a great deal! I would always get 3 dollars worth and it was MORE than enough for my 3 gallon tanks and my one gallon jar. I'll look through my old e-mails and hook you up. He's a great guy, born and raised in VA so he was always really great about helping me out and replying to e-mails and shipping to my home in VA. It really is a great plant and provides perfect shade for betta without restricting their access to air. I know I trained my betta Firedrake to jump over them. (Not reccommended, I know but the tank had a tray around it to catch him with water in it lol and since he loved to jump I just said why not) Also, after I put the frogbit in he only jumped when he would see my finger. He just stopped jumping on his own all together and seemed healthier with the frog bit. I believe it's the shade that puts their minds at rest. Water lettuce is like frogbit's more attractive cousin though, and if you can find some for sale for cheap then you should get it. I believe it does a better job than frogbit and I know it definitely looks more attractive.
Your tank looks great and I'm very glad your algae problem has been dealt with!


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I was at the LFS today and I *think* I saw some frogbit (it looks like duckweed, just bigger?) but I was kind of in a hurry so I didn't get any. BUT I did get this awesome little piece of driftwood that is PERFECT for Emo's anubias plants! He loves it! He's been swimming all around and amongst the wood/plants, seems really happy  I also picked up a couple of nerite snails to replace the mysteries. They poop WAY too much o_o Hoping I can find someone on Craigslist to take them off my hands...



























Happy betta! 


I wanted to get some sand for his tank also but they didn't have much. I think I will just get a big bag of playsand from Lowe's or something, I need some sand for another (non-fish related ) project anyway.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am in love with Emo after those last pictures. Such a beautiful fish!

The tank looks much better! The anacharis likes cooler temperatures, so it will appreciate the change. Yeah, the mini frogbit is just like a bigger form of duck week. It might actually be duckweed major. Much easier to manage.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah he is a great little guy! I have had some very lucky betta finds at my Petco. There is a red dragon HMPK boy that I saw at the LFS yesterday that I am very tempted by as well... these fish are so addictive!

and thanks! I agree it looks a lot better now. Just need to get some sand. I did not know that about anacharis - maybe that's why it's not doing so well in my other tank (kept at 80)...? oops! Well, when I get some sand in there I will have to move some more over  I will also have to go back and ask about that floating plant... I've looked around on eBay and AquaBid and it seems like you can't get frogbit in small amounts, which is what I would need.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are petco bettas? Amazing. Nothing like that around here. I figured you ordered them special. 

Yeah, I really like anacharis but it kept melting on me. I was told it was a cool weather plant. Lowered the temperature and it flourished. I just threw away all of my floating plants bure one or I could have helped you out.

Good luck on finding the sand.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Nope, just very lucky - my store gets some pretty nice ones now and again! 

I am still fighting the brown algae (and now some green! ugh), so I am thinking about moving most or all of the anacharis to the smaller tank so I can start dosing Excel. I am also supposed to be getting some frogbit from a very generous forum member, so I hope to really nip the algae in the bud here soon!

Took a risk trying DHG but, it seems to be doing alright - it's starting to spread! (Ammo lurking there in the background, hehe)








(note the algae. ick)

Moss growth also! Along with more algae, and some GREEN algae (I think?), which is new.. sigh!









My plants are growing, but so is the algae... :icon_roll


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Emo's tank got a water change and a slight rearrangement:









Took the anacharis out of Ammo's tank because I am going to start using Excel, to hopefully put a dent in my algae problem and help the DHG grow. It looks so bare without it  but it wasn't doing so well anyway, I think this tank is too warm for it (78-80)








I had to uproot and move a few of the crypts, I hope they don't hate me too much for that!

Threw the anacharis in a vase and put it on my kitchen windowsill for now... many of them developed some roots, maybe I should start a shrimp vase??


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome tanks! However I feel like I need to get off of this forum for a while! I don't even have my 55 fully set up yet, but your making me want to some desktop tanks!


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks! I hope to set up a 55 someday myself, but we are probably moving soon so it will be a few months yet. But in the meantime, these little tanks satisfy the urge - you should totally do one


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The green algae is BGA, or cyanobacteria. Common ways to get rid of it: three day blackout, antibiotics, more oxygen and or more nitrates. Not every method works for everyone. The added oxygen and black out are the cheapest. The brown algae on the hair grass is probably because that was probably emersed growth and it dying off. Algae loves hurt plants. Can you take out the moss rock? If so, dip it in H2O2.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Does Excel help with BGA? I just picked some up today and dosed the tank as per the directions for "after a large (>40%) water change," which I did this morning. I could also easily do the blackout, or dip the rock in hydrogen peroxide (I know I have some because I recently had to run out and get it at 10pm to induce vomiting with my dog - Penny, ironically lol - who decided to go counter surfing and eat the chocolate covered coffee beans that we left sitting up there...)

Anyways, I went to the LFS today for  another project and got some chain swords for Ammo's tank, so it looks a little better. The guy there said they were pretty easy plants and they are a good height for this tank so I hope they do well! 









Emo finally has some substrate! Used some leftover sand  He also got a few anacharis stalks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure if excel helps with BGA or not as it's a bacteria and not an algae. I am glad you puppy is better after the coffee chocolates.

I like the addition of the white sand in Emo's tank. Nice contrast with the plants and fish. Oh, and cute kitchen nano vase.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you! It should help with the brown algae though right?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Should help, yes. If you spot dose, quickly. If you dose the whole tank, it should take care of it through healthier growing plants.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been dosing the smaller amount daily. I am hoping that it will help my plants anyway and will continue to use it, algae or no algae!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you'll be pleased with the benefits of excel. Consider pouring it around the filter to help disperse it more.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Not a tank update but I just had to share how beautiful of a fish Emo is turning into! His color is spreading and his fins are growing beautifully, I've never seen him flare yet but I would bet that he's closer to super delta now! <3

When I first got him, about a month ago:









and today!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Gorgeous tank! And equally gorgeous bettas! Ammo is just splendid, and Emo is cute as hell. I honestly laughed out loud for your reasoning on the name Emo! I'm also a Betta lover, it doesn't change when you get a bigger tank. I have two right now, Spot and Fido. Spots old and obsessed with flaring at the heater, Fido is a pup and has developed a nasty habit of mistaking ghost shrimp for other male Bettas...not sure about that one, lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... I am a fan of bare bottom tanks myself but I must say it does look better with substrate. The Excel will really help the amazon swords grow out as well. In my shrimp tank with no ferts it hasn't grown a new leaf in over 2 months, but it hasn't lost any either so I guess that's fine >.>? And great name for your betta. That eyeliner


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Seriously trying to decide if I am more jealous of the beauty of the fish or you for owning it. Great shots! Thanks for sharing, Penny.


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great looking fish! I keep seeing all these awesome betta, and I know that I need to start up a tank for one. I think a heavily planted 2g bowl(like I have for some RCS) is in the future.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Those pics make me want a betta! Now if they weren't such shrimp lovers!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Im loving these betta tanks. It's giving me some inspiration to replant my plakat's 2.5 gal.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I just can't get over how much his color has changed, never had that happen before. I think he is still even darker now! I just love these guys, and they love planted tanks... I think you all should do it!  It is too bad they can't [usually] coexist with shrimp but as long as they have a heater and lots of stuff to explore they are perfectly happy, very easy fish! 

Not a hugely noticeable difference after using Excel daily for a week, but I have definitely slacked off on cleaning out the algae and it hasn't gotten any worse so I guess that's promising  I think the moss ironically is showing the most growth right now, lol.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That tank is looking great! No clear signs of algae that I can see. Only flaw is the low water line.  I am so bad at top offs. Are you keeping it low for the betta or are you more like me?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

this bookshelf tank needs an amazon sword. try to grow it out horizontally instead of vertically.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm, I did not know you could grow amazon swords horizontally... how do you do that?

I intentionally keep the water level low for my betta, though it is a bit *too* low in that picture I'll admit. Could have probably used another half inch or so


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I like it. Bettas are top dwellers, so by making the level low, he will swim between the plants which is nice.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

Echinodorus martii looks promising.

http://www.akvariumas.net/duomenu_baze/augalai/echinodorus_martii.htm


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Love the tanks & the fish!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Newman said:


> this bookshelf tank needs an *amazon sword*. try to grow it out horizontally instead of vertically.


I personally wouldn't recommend an amazon sword for a 6.6 gallon. This was in my 55 gallon low-tech and it out grew it: http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh38/sewingalot/December620082.jpg


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i am not suggesting large swords like E. major , they wont work.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I gave up on my shrimp vase and tore it down, which means the betta tank got some new stuff lol. (Maybe some day, I will set up a proper shrimp tank. I sure loved the little guys!) More moss, white rocks, and put the anacharis back in. I've been dosing Excel daily and the moss on my big rock is growing like crazy!! The algae problem is also now nearly non-existent, *phew!*


----------



## farkerr (Feb 1, 2010)

how's teh dwarf hairgrass holding up in that tank? i'm thinking about getting one of those bookshelf aquariums for a DHG carpet... not sure about upgrading the lights. It seems like the next step up from the 15w light that comes with it would be a set of 2x14w NO lights.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I put a Zoomed Flora Sun light in there, the 18 inch ones fit perfectly. My DHG is doing alright, it's not growing incredibly fast but then again I'm not sure how fast it's supposed to grow... but it is spreading a little bit here and there. Seems to have gotten better since I started dosing Excel. But yeah as long as I keep the algae off of it, it's happy in there


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aw. You gave up on shrimp! My girlfriends betta is actually what got me into shrimp keeping haha.

How are you keeping the moss tied to the rock? If you have extra you could start making a lawn if you like that look.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i wouldn't dose excel everyday...maybe twice a week?


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

^ Oh really? I was just following the directions on the bottle 



diwu13 said:


> Aw. You gave up on shrimp! My girlfriends betta is actually what got me into shrimp keeping haha.
> 
> How are you keeping the moss tied to the rock? If you have extra you could start making a lawn if you like that look.


Yeah  I will definitely have them again some day, when I can afford a new tank and the equipment to set it up the right way!

I have a hairnet holding the moss on the rock. I hadn't thought about doing a lawn with it... I wonder how one manages that? Like, how do you keep it held down to the sand? I was kind of hoping that one day the DHG would form a sort of lawn but that is a lonnnnng ways off, I'm sure.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

For a moss lawn people often use SS mesh. The SS mesh is heavy enough to weigh the moss down itself, and won't rush out. When the moss grows out you won't even be able to see the SS mesh either. You can either shape an entire landscape with the mesh or make tiny tiles and the moss will ultimately end up connecting!


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, it has been awhile since I posted! Here's a quick photo update. The plants are growing great! I recently added a piece of driftwood with some anubias, and some chain swords a bit before that. Ammo's color has changed, he has more of a red/pink look to him now! Emo passed


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's some great growth going on in that tank there. Betta poop goes a long way. And I'm sad that Emo became Ammo. Emo looked so much cooler :[


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

loved watching this tank progress. Sorry to hear about Emo


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you! Here are some more pictures...


















Having some BGA issues... it cropped up in the past day or so, gotta figure out how to tackle it.









Roots!


----------



## airangel (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice!! I love those Bookshelf tanks. I have 3 (only 2 set up right now) but none planted. Your pics make them look so much bigger than they are. Perhaps I'll plant my last one (have some extra moss balls & chain sword), hmm, an idea. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

You should do it! They make great little planted tanks. I love them too. The width is great.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Wow. Nice betta u got there. 
That's a nice big space for her. Nice planted tank as well!


----------

